
On Boredom (1975) - samclemens
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/1975/08/07/on-boredom/
======
andyidsinga
having been bored out of my skull all day; about mid-way through the piece I
started to think this was a brilliant bit of reverse-psychology:

snip snip:

> It is agony to think of the groping of the species—all this fumbling, swamp-
> creeping, munching, preying, and reproduction, the boring slowness with
> which tissues, organs, and members developed. And then the boredom also of
> the emergence of the higher types and finally of mankind, the dull life of
> paleolithic forests, the long long incubation of intelligence, the slowness
> of invention, the idiocy of peasant ages

